# Just a small laugh from ebay



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 3, 2009)

I saw this on an ebay auction that was being advertised in the ad section of this forum, and I just thought it was pretty funny and worth posting.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Jul 3, 2009)

Ha........


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

That's intense.


----------



## Roux-er (Jul 3, 2009)

I lol'd tooshort


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jul 3, 2009)

That's hilarious!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 3, 2009)

counting fail.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 3, 2009)

The original price was $66 for both cubes, but because of the savings we're giving you, you only have to pay $77 for the set!


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 3, 2009)

lol. I didn't see the mistake at first.


----------



## pjk (Jul 3, 2009)

Once I get the chance to work with eBay's API, I plan to get rid of the BS and get some good puzzles up.


----------



## byu (Jul 3, 2009)

qqwref said:


> The original price was $66 for both cubes, but because of the savings we're giving you, you only have to pay $77 for the set!



Is that really what it says? 
Can I have a link?



pjk said:


> Once I get the chance to work with eBay's API, I plan to get rid of the BS and get some good puzzles up.



You might find this useful, if you haven't already seen it:
http://developer.ebay.com/support/docs/


----------



## qqwref (Jul 3, 2009)

byu said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > The original price was $66 for both cubes, but because of the savings we're giving you, you only have to pay $77 for the set!
> ...



No, it's not what it really says, just a joke


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 3, 2009)

pjk said:


> Once I get the chance to work with eBay's API, I plan to get rid of the BS and get some good puzzles up.



You totally should. Hurry... Please.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jul 3, 2009)

I didn't notice at first. Lol. I was like, "What's so funny?" Then I read the posts and I didn't understand it, then I went back up to see the pic again and I was like, "OHHHHHHH!" Lol.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 3, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> I didn't notice at first. Lol. I was like, "What's so funny?" Then I read the posts and I didn't understand it, then I went back up to see the pic again and I was like, "OHHHHHHH!" Lol.



Same here lol


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 15, 2009)

lolzz.. tehe


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 16, 2009)

At first I though the joke was a pillowed 6x6 and a cubic 7x7. Then I counted the rows.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 16, 2009)

hahaha that's funny


----------

